# Nene Goslings



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

I spend my weekends volunteering at a waterfowl conservation centre, here are some photos of the first arrivals from this years breeding season:
























They hatched on Tuesday and are the very first hatches of the season


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

They are little sweeties, Becca 

I'm a member of the WWT and used to spend a lot of time at Arundel, when I had a lot more spare time. Those birds are something special.

John


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

They are beautiful! So spring has officially sprung!

Cynthia


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

I've never been to another centre, do Arundel have birds? 
If your ever in the area its well worth a visit.

I spent today with the goslings again, I just couldn't help myself!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What adorable babies! Beautiful head shot when you were feeding them!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, my heart is stolen .. just precious babies!

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Awww, they are so cute. Thanks for sharing. I would have gone back too!!


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Okay Terry ,you already have my respect.Don't push it with goosling's!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Becca199212 said:


> I've never been to another centre, do Arundel have birds?
> If your ever in the area its well worth a visit.
> 
> I spent today with the goslings again, I just couldn't help myself!


Yes, we have a whole lot of wildfowl there - covers quite a large area. Just Google WWT Arundel. 

John


----------

